# Was bedeutet das?



## RedHawk123 (21. Nov 2017)

Kann mir jemand bei dieser Bedeutung dieses Quelltextes helfen?
Wofür ist der genau?


```
// Test floating point arithmetic ...
public class aufg05_2 {
    public static void main( String args [] ) {
    int n = 0;
    float sum;
    float limit = 1.0 E8f;
    for( sum = 0; sum < limit; sum += 0.1 ) {
       n++;
       if ((n % 100000) == 0) {
           System.out.println ("n="+ n + " sum ="+ sum + " target ="+ (n*0.1));

          }
     }
     System.out.println("sum is " + sum + " compared to " + (n*0.1));
     }
 }
```


----------



## VfL_Freak (21. Nov 2017)

Moin,


RedHawk123 hat gesagt.:


> Wofür ist der genau?


steht doch in der ersten Zeile 
Oder was genau ist Deine Frage ?

VG Klaus


----------



## RedHawk123 (21. Nov 2017)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> steht doch in der ersten Zeile
> Oder was genau ist Deine Frage ?
> ...


Tut mir leid ich hätte das besser ausdrücken sollen. Hier in diesem Quelltext liegt ein Problem vor. 
Welches Problem das ist bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------

